# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  لا تجعلوا بيوتكم قبورا

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد (1 /444):
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا تجعلوا بيوتكم قبورا، ولا تجعلوا قبري عيدا،وصلوا علي; فإن صلاتكم تبلغني حيث كنتم "
 رواه أبو داود بإسناد حسن ورواته ثقات ..
قوله: "لا تجعلوا": الجملة هنا نهي; فلا ناهية، والفعل مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف النون، والواو فاعل.
قوله: "بيوتكم": جمع بيت، وهو مقر الإنسان وسكنه، سواء كان من طين أو حجارة أو خيمة أو غير ذلك، وغالب ما يراد به الطين والحجارة.
قوله: "قبورا": مفعول ثان لتجعلوا، وهذه الجملة اختلف في معناها; فمنهم من قال: لا تجعلوها قبورا; أي: لا تدفنوا فيها، وهذا لا شك أنه ظاهر اللفظ، ولكن أورد على ذلك دفن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيته.
وأجيب عنه بأنه من خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دفن في بيته لسببين:
1- ما روي عن أبي بكر أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " ما من نبي يموت إلا دفن حيث قبض " وهذا ضعفه بعض العلماء.
2- ما روته عائشة رضي الله عنها: " أنه خشي أن يتخذ مسجدا "
وقال بعض العلماء: المراد ب "لا تجعلوا بيوتكم قبورا"; أي: لا تجعلوها مثل القبور، أي: المقبرة لا تصلون فيها، وذلك لأنه من المتقرر عندهم أن المقابر لا يصلى فيها، وأيدوا هذا التفسير بأنه سبقها جملة في بعض الطرق: " اجعلوا من صلاتكم في بيوتكم، ولا تجعلوها قبورا " 
وهذا يدل على أن المراد: لا تدعوا الصلاة فيها.
وكلا المعنيين صحيح; فلا يجوز أن يدفن الإنسان في بيته، بل يدفن مع المسلمين; لأن هذه هي العادة المتبعة منذ عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى اليوم، ولأنه قد يحدث عنده من الصخب واللعب واللغو والأفعال المحرمة ما يتنافى مع مقصود الشارع; فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " زوروا القبور; فإنها تذكركم الآخرة ".
وأما أن المعنى: لا تجعلوها قبورا; أي: مثل القبور في عدم الصلاة فيها
إذن; فيكون هذا النهي عن ترك الصلاة في البيوت لئلا تشبه المقابر; فيكون فيه دليل واضح على أن المقابر ليست محلا للصلاة، وهذا هو
الشاهد من الحديث للباب; لأن اتخاذ المقابر مساجد سبب قريب جدا للشرك.
واتخاذها مساجد سبق أن له مرتبتين:
الأولى: أن يبني عليها مسجدا.
الثانية: أن يتخذها مصلى يقصدها ليصلي عندها.
والحديث يدل على أن الأفضل: أن المرء يجعل من صلاته في بيته وذلك جميع النوافل; لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أفضل صلاة المرء في بيته; إلا المكتوبة " إلا ما ورد الشرع أن يفعل في المسجد، مثل: صلاة الكسوف، وقيام الليل في رمضان، حتى ولو كنت في المدينة النبوية; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ذلك وهو في المدينة، وتكون المضاعفة بالنسبة للفرائض أو النوافل التي تسن لها الجماعة.
قوله: "عيدا": العيد: اسم لما يعتاد فعله، أو التردد إليه، فإذا اعتاد الإنسان أن يعمل عملا كما لو كان كلما حال عليه الحول صنع طعاما ودعا الناس; فهذا يسمى عيدا لأنه جعله يعود ويتكرر.
وكذلك من العيد: أن تعتاد شيئا فتتردد إليه، مثل: ما يفعل بعض الجهلة في شهر رجب وهو ما يسمى بالزيارة الرجبية، حيث يذهبون من مكة إلى المدينة، ويزورون كما زعموا قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإذا أقبلوا على المدينة تسمع لهم صياحا، وكانوا سابقا يذهبون من مكة إلى المدينة على الحمير خاصة، ولما جاءت السيارات صاروا يذهبون على السيارات.
وأيهما المراد من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأول; أي العمل الذي يتكرر
بتكرر العام، أو التردد إلى المكان؟
 الظاهر الثاني، أي: لا تترددوا على قبري وتعتادوا ذلك، سواء قيدوه بالسنة أو بالشهر أو بالأسبوع; فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن ذلك، وإنما يزار لسبب، كما لو قدم الإنسان من سفر، فذهب إلى قبره فزاره، أو زاره ليتذكر الآخرة كغيره من القبور.
وما يفعله بعض الناس في المدينة كلما صلى الفجر ذهب إلى قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أجل السلام عليه، فيعتاد هذا كل فجر، يظنون أن هذا مثل زيارته في حياته; فهذا من الجهل، وما علموا أنهم إذا سلموا عليه في أي مكان; فإن تسليمهم يبلغه.
قوله: "وصلوا علي": هذا أمر، أي: قولوا: اللهم صل على محمد، وقد أمر الله بذلك في قوله: { إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً } .
وفضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معروف، ومنه أن من صلى عليه مرة واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا. 
والصلاة من الله على رسوله ليس معناها كما قال بعض أهل العلم: إن الصلاة من الله الرحمة، ومن الملائكة الاستغفار، ومن الآدميين الدعاء. فهذا ليس بصحيح، بل إن صلاة الله على المرء ثناؤه عليه في الملأ الأعلى، كما قال أبو العالية وتبعه على ذلك المحققون من أهل العلم. ويدل على بطلان القول الأول قوله تعالى: { أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ } ، فعطف الرحمة على الصلوات، والأصل في العطف المغايرة، ولأن الرحمة تكون لكل أحد، ولهذا أجمع العلماء على أنه يجوز أن تقول: فلان رحمه الله،
واختلفوا: هل يجوز أن تقول: فلان صلى الله عليه؟ فمن صلى على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة أثنى الله عليه في الملأ الأعلى عشر مرات، وهذه نعمة كبيرة.
قوله: "فإن صلاتكم تبلغني حيث كنتم": حيث: ظرف مبني على الضم في محل نصب، ويقال فيها: حيث، وحوث، وحاث، لكنها قليلة.
كيف تبلغه الصلاة عليه؟
الجواب: نقول: إذا جاء مثل هذا النص وهو من أمور الغيب; فالواجب أن يقال: الكيف مجهول لا نعلم بأي وسيلة تبلغه، لكن ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أن لله ملائكة سياحين في الأرض يبلغوني من أمتي السلام " فإن صح; فهذه هي الكيفية.

----------

